# Honker Hunters Wanted



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Just trying to get a couple of guys looking to bang a bunch of Honkers my guys are backing out. Will be splitting travel expense if interested send me a PM


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Where you leaving from and what area are you going to?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Ditto - when and where?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Add me to the curiosity!


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Me too ? !


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well since it seems the thing to do...... dang it ! I want to know to !!

Anywhere I went would need to be able to bring my 10yr old also.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

When and where?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a goose hunt correct?


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats right


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would love to go. You'll have to front me gas money, and come pick me up at my house. I have a gun but no shells, but I assume you have a 12 GA, so that will be fine. I just don't shoot crap shells in my gun so keep that in mind. I can make sandwiches too. Do you like tuna? :grin:


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to go after the new year. I am open most times.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to go! I am new to hunting and could use a good fun trip.


----------



## RJMAX5 (Dec 28, 2012)

Where you headed? I go to Idaho all the time, or south with neck collar. Would'nt mind finding some new spots.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> I would love to go. You'll have to front me gas money, and come pick me up at my house. I have a gun but no shells, but I assume you have a 12 GA, so that will be fine. I just don't shoot crap shells in my gun so keep that in mind. I can make sandwiches too. Do you like tuna? :grin:


Would you like him to shoot the birds for ya and clean them too. Christ sakes he's offering an extra seat on a hunt not a handout. I suppose you need waders as well....


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

BlackCloud said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to go. You'll have to front me gas money, and come pick me up at my house. I have a gun but no shells, but I assume you have a 12 GA, so that will be fine. I just don't shoot crap shells in my gun so keep that in mind. I can make sandwiches too. Do you like tuna? :grin:
> ...


I think maybe you missed the joke...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> BlackCloud said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


Where's the "over your head" icon?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I must be missing the joke cause this happened earlier this year on two separate occasions. Once while on the airboat and another in the mud boat some guy asked how he could ride in the boat we told him we could take him and when we planned to go he said he needed a gun, shells , waders,and us to pick him up and he would pay us In food stamps


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BlackCloud said:


> I must be missing the joke cause this happened earlier this year on two separate occasions. Once while on the airboat and another in the mud boat some guy asked how he could ride in the boat we told him we could take him and when we planned to go he said he needed a gun, shells , waders,and us to pick him up and he would pay us In food stamps


Lol....... :lol:

McFly might pay you in change but never food stamps !


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> BlackCloud said:
> 
> 
> > I must be missing the joke cause this happened earlier this year on two separate occasions. Once while on the airboat and another in the mud boat some guy asked how he could ride in the boat we told him we could take him and when we planned to go he said he needed a gun, shells , waders,and us to pick him up and he would pay us In food stamps
> ...


I have a lot of pennies I could use as well. So when are we leaving? Are we going outside the state? I will need to notify my probation officer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackCloud said:
> ...


Finally, mcfly is serious.


----------

